# Struggling with Purchase Decision



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm struggling with making a decision on buying a bass boat. I currently have a 20-year old Tracker 17 with a 45hp Merc on it. My major reason for wanting a new boat is wanting more interior space and better stability for fishing two guys standing in semi-rough water. There's lots of factors I've got to keep in mind -- I can't go bigger than about 18 feet due to storage limitations, and of course budget isn't endless. I probably will go with a new boat just to make sure I can get exactly what I want and have a few years of warranty to back it up. So, let me ask for your advice on two other issues:

First, for use primarily in cental Ohio lakes like Griggs, O'Shay, Alum, Delaware, Knox, and Hoover, and for primarily casting for bass in those lakes, would it make more sense to go with aluminum or figerblass? I was working on the assumption of going with a wider beam (85") aluminum boat like a G3 or Triton or Lowe, but have since found that I could get a similar length/beam fiberglass boat from Skeeter or Stratos for the budget I have to spend. But, I worry about the relative fragility of glass -- I don't want to have to worry about not getting into shallow or cover-filled water to protect the glass boat. And, I'm not sure whether or not I'm getting the same build quality in a cheaper glass boat vs. a top-end aluminum. So, what would you do?

Second, on one boat for which I could get a great deal, the boat has a 115 Yahaha carb motor. If I'm buying new, I worry about going with something that's so old tech. I know Yamahas are great motors, but worry that not going with a direct injection or 4-stroke motor might be a bad choice. On the other hand, I probably won't be able to get near that amount of power on any other boat choice I can afford -- probably be stuck with around 60hp in a 4-stroke or 90 at best. Do you think it's better to get a new-tech motor with less power or an old-tech motor with more -- keeping in mind both the pleasure I'll get out of the motor as well as maintenance over time and resale value 5-10 years down the road.

Thanks for any advice. I'm really struggling here...

chip


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Alot of decisions there Chip. I personally love my 17 aluminum boat on all the lakes you mentioned. Plenty of storage and stuff but now you go to erie or a big lake down south or get in a massive wind storm your right you need bigger.

On your choices i would have to almost say you will get more for your money if you stay aluminum vs going to an 18ft fiberglass. Not to mention your going to be perinoid in them stump fields at knox with a glass boat.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ROTFLOL!!!

I hear you man. Feel for you too!!!

Have no concerns with glass. Given your description of the fishn style I think youd be much more happier with it's stability and long term appearance. Both alum and fiberglass get scratched- serious probs, glass is easier to fix arguably. The all composite materials in the stringers and hull are built to last and rock solid. I fish in about 4" regularly  with a 20' glass boat- looks pretty still, and bounces off any old underwater stump without incident.

The outboard. Get the most your new boat will allow and you can afford. The standard carb motors you spoke of are almost bulletproof at this day and age with proper maitenance. Some consideration should be given to gas savings and emissions for the Direct Injections (Opti-HPDI-etc). On a rig with less than a V6, fuel may not matter much for you- but you will still have overall savings in fuel costs. As well on down the road- emission standards for our reservoirs COULD have requirements imposed that only the DI's will meet. Something for thought on resale years down the road.

I have this similar type scenerio 20 times a day during the shows. About 15 will come back after looking at everything and deciding on the new entry level Stratos 176XT. With a 75HP optimax it's just under 17k - with standard 50 carb motor you can go home with it for 13,495. These are mostly first time boat buyers who deligently shop as yourself- they can't beat the price and the level of craftmanship is superior.

Let me know if I can help- pm/email me. Do check 'em out.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm no expert in the bass boat area,but i'll toss out a few thoughts anyway  
i think either style would acceptable,and both have pros and cons.in the end,your decision will probably come down to a combination of cost,features,reliability.
i'm sure you'll get many more glass reccomendations simply because that is kinda the standard.but it doesn't necessarily mean it would be best for you personally.there are lots of great glass boats,but there are also some nice aluminum ones on the market today.
so i'll let the glass guys ive their sales pitch and i'll pitch aluminum.
one to look at would be the fisher pro hawk series.17-18 foot.i have no personal experience with it,but have read great reviews and also heard some from a couple pros who endorse them.the design,functionality,etc puts them right up there with some glass boats in my opinion.they're built to take rougher water than other aluminums and ride smoother(comparable to glass).
as for motors,the evinrude e-tec might be worth looking into.i've seen nothing but great reviews about that motor.less maintenance,more power than four strokes.less weight.very reliable and fuel effecient.
for the waters you will be fishing,it's just something to consider.
geeze,i've almost convinced myself to go to out and order myself a new pro hawk with a 115 e-trec


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Fiberglass will give a better ride in rough water. Go with glass and don't look back. Go with the biggest or closest motor that you can afford. You will no be happy with a underpowered boat and it will kill resale value. Good luck on your decision


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> You will no be happy with a underpowered boat and it will kill resale value


I don't think Misfit will worry about that  
I think his boat was a left over life boat from the Ark  


My best advice for any fishing equipment is to first decide what you want it to do---then find the equipment that comes closest to fulfilling your needs within your budget.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I don't think Misfit will worry about that


 but at least it's not underpowered   



> My best advice for any fishing equipment is to first decide what you want it to do---then find the equipment that comes closest to fulfilling your needs within your budget.


 that's kinda what i said,only it just took more word


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

misfit said:


> as for motors,the evinrude e-tec might be worth looking into.i've seen nothing but great reviews about that motor.less maintenance,more power than four strokes.less weight.very reliable and fuel effecient.
> for the waters you will be fishing,it's just something to consider.



E-tech is the way to go on the engine. One of the best outboards out there and the warrenty on them is un touched by other engines. I will not buy another boat without that engine in the near future. As far as Alluminum or Glass - I would personally go glass for what you want. An Alluminum boat gennerally have higher sides which catches more wind when running the trolling motor. I have a Lund Mr. Pike and it can be a real bare trying to go along the shore. A glass boat is much heavier and lower to the water. Tracks much straighter and has high degree of contorlablity. Just my 2 cents though. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I have had both and there is pros and cons to both. Glass boat will probably have more storage and a better ride. Also a glass boats storage areas should stay dry, they have a rubber gasket, most aluminum storage do not. You will notice the wind blowing an aluminum around more. Aluminum is lighter and easier to tow with a mid sized truck. I will admit i lose a few more lures with my glass boat in fear of messsing it up. Glass boat will handle rough water better. You can get shallower in an aluminum. But my ranger will go most places my old aluminum would go. If you tourney fish id do glass. Livewells are better. as for motors i had a carb 50 on the aluminum and it was great but you had to learn to start it. My optimax you just turn the key. The carb motor was pretty maintenence friendly and was easy to work on and winterize. My opti has a computer to tell you whats wrong should there be a problem. I'm glad i got the direct injection over the carb, gas usage is great and it runs and idles smooth all the time. Like already said resale will be better with maximum horsepower and a direct injection motor, but the carb motors have been very successful also. Get what you like, but most importantly buy from a dealer who can take care of you when needed. Go to the boat show and check out all the boats next week. Have fun picking out your new boat.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had both types. My first Alum. boat was back in 1970, it was a 14' run about. At the time I used it on smaller lakes and lakes like Buckeye. Next I went to a 16' alum. that I used on Griggs, O'Shaugnessy, in tournaments. I upgraded to my first Fiberglass boat to a 16 1/2' it was a smaller bass boat that I loved. After 5 yers I went to my champion 19'. This was and is one of the best boats made hands down. Great in rough water, great ride tons of storage and quality workmanship. I had that boat for 10 years and it still looked and ran like new. For bass tournaments fiberglass is the way to go without a dought. Nothing better for ride and handling. I took mine to canada 2 times and let me tell you that is not the boat for the great lakes at all. in land lakes I would never have anything except glass. I just got another deep V alum boat as I have given up bass tournaments for far better things, like relaxing and chasing eyes. Now believe me I'll still get in a few every once in a while and the Alum will be and do just fine. not as easy to fish out of but NP. After 20 years of tournaments I had enough. 
My advise is this for the lakes you posted and tournament fishing go with glass if you can get a good deal. Go alum. if you even thinking about going to Erie or the BIG lakes. I had my alum on Huron last may for almost a month and never worried about the waves or rough water. Being 18'10" and 8 feet wide I felt secure. Good luck on your decission. Just get something YOU like not something some one else likes. it's your boat not theirs. I got mine because I liked it, some don't like targa's, thats' fine I'm quite happy myself. It has all I wanted and more. The same should be for you. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Well Chip, it looks like all the angles of advice have been covered. Lots of great suggestions and I'm sure there now appears to be even more to consider than when you first asked the question. 

As you know, I went with the fiberglass and I love it for all positive reasons mentioned above. Each year, when I store it for the winter, I've had the dings repaired. Not a major cost, but I like to keep it looking good. It really helped reduce those dings when I installed the Keel Shield.

I'm sure you'll be happy with either choice, so just make sure its got enough room for me to join ya once in a while!


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the input so far guys. I'm now leaning toward fiberglass if I can get a good deal. That Tracker rides really rough, and since I'm not planning on a V-bottom boat, aluminum may not be the best choice for me.

One problem is that the good deals seem to be for dealer stock, and I'm getting the sense that many won't swap out motors for me -- even within a motor brand. I talked to a guy at Buckeye Outdoors about a Triton last week and asked about swapping out for a bigger Merc than the one on display and he said they wouldn't do that because once it's drilled they don't want to drill it again for a bigger motor. And, for Skeeter, Yamaha is the only choice (and the deal I was looking at was for an '06 and I don't think he'll swap out to a HPDI or 4-stroke from the carb motor). Ah, what fun...

Well, maybe I'll learn something more at the boat show this weekend.

One last question, though. A couple folks have mentioned the small Stratos as an option. I heard this boat is made of a thinner fiberglass to keep it light and have a lower HP motor to keep it cheap. Seems weird to have a 17.5' glass boat with a 75hp max (which is what the Stratos 176 is). The 17'8" Skeeter is rated for 125 or 130... I also have a buddy who bought at 10-year old Stratos whose finish was just terrible -- looked like my truck does now with all the road salt on it. It just wouldn't clean up, and now he's wet sanding it -- a LOT of work...

I worry what these things might say about quality on the Stratos compared to some of the other brands. Any thoughts from those of you who have looked at them or fished them?

chip


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

My Stratas 176 is going on five years old and I haven't seen any problem with the finish at all. I keep it in the garage during the season and in winter storage, so maybe that has something to do with keeping it looking good.
I'm not sure about the newer models, but mine is rated for 135 (although I only have a 90 on it). Maybe they've made some drastic changes since 2002. If so, that's certainly something worth checking out further.


----------



## lesteratv (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree with DaleM on the Champion thing. I have a 1998 Champion 203 Elite with Evinrude 225HP. I have been very please with this boat. I have ridden in several different manufacturers bass boats. The Champion ride is the best that you will find. You also pay dearly for this ride. 

I also panfish for crappie and bluegill in Ohio Lakes and in Tennessee. A fiberglass bass boat is not idea for running up and tying off in the brush.
I find my Champion tough to maneuver in tight areas and around docks. That has nothing to do with it being a Champion. Any 20' boat is tough to maneuver in tight areas. Also, it is tough to get a bass boat out of storage if you have nice days throughout the off-season. 

I fish all year long. This year, I ordered a Lowe Roughneck 1652 Welded Modified Jon with 9.9 Johnson for panfishing, fishing during the off season, fishing down south, and going on limited HP lakes. I would choose a boat that covers the majority of your use. The newer aluminum bass boats are very nice.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Chip-

I'm on Stratos #4, hopefully #5 in a couple of months. They are a rock solid boat brand, company, backed by Genmar (owns Ranger and Champion) and have a loyal following of owners. 

There has been much controversy this year with their change in business plan. They are price pointing their entire lineup and targeting an entry level crowd now and for the future. Along with this new approach much false information has been propagated by a variety of sources...fishermen, go figure  Stratos has always been "less expensive" in their lineups with more bells and whistles for the buck, "cheap" is the furthest word I would use for what they've made and are making currently. Albeit though when they price point the competition nearly out the door- the competition loves the wording "cheap"!  

Here is a forum of Stratos owners and what they are saying about the boat recommended: http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=136200

Similar thoughts as you spoke of! AND many good answers!

My best advice is for you to check 'em all out for yourself. Stand in the storage boxes. Turn the wheel. Try to break them all!!! Thats what the shows are for. Get a dealer to take you to the water in them- test drive them!!!

I hope you buy the rig you want- that's it, nothing more or less. I am very familiar with most boats out there in this catagory- alum and glass. I have not yet seen it beat from my perspective of a "good entry level bass fishn boat".

Check out all the BBC boards and what owners are saying about various boats!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

It's a personal decision on what waters you really think you will fish more. If you really do mean rough water, than yes the fiberglass boat is the right choice. If you think you will be fishing lakes with lots of stumps, then the aluminum rig is the right call. There is no perfect boat out there for all situations. 

I personally don't think the small stratos is a good choice for resale value. Not many people want to buy a fiberglass boat that small. It will be tough to sell. Now on the other hand, a 18 foot G3 or Triton would probably fetch 60% of new cost 4-5 years later. They are great boats and are very popular across the country. The G3 or Triton is VERY well made and you will not think twice about the construction quality or fear of bouncing off stumps. But, you will have a little rougher ride in tough conditions, and the wind will have a little bigger effect on the boat in the water. I will tell you the 12 volt trolling motor is not big enough. You will find the better alum rigs use 24 volt motors. 

I could go on an on about different pros and cons. One word of advice is not to put much weight into what dealers have to say. They are biased. You will find them on this board as well as the BBC boards. You will want to talk to a end customer with no personal agenda if you want real answers and opinions.

My advice, buy a cheap used aluminum rig for about half your budget. Spend the other 8 grand on adding 5 feet to your garage. Then sell the cheap boat next year and buy a bigger used rig for the 15-20K range. The resale would be much better and you will have a better idea of what you need in a boat once you fish from a smaller aluminum rig and get some experience.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Do talk to the dealers as they are the ones with the expertise! Thats who you buy new boats from! 

Reputatable dealers will give you the in's and out's of the models they carry along with test runs of the rigs.

It amazes me how often boat buyers are fearful of dealers or salespeople. They should be you first resource for accurate information. If you dont trust them then you sure as heck better not make a major purchase with them.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

My stratos turned 10 this year, and aside from the nicks I've put in it myself, the clearcoat/paint looks outstanding.

Love the handling, SPEED, and layout of the boat enough that when it comes time to buy another I'll look at Stratos first.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Mar 6, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> Do talk to the dealers as they are the ones with the expertise! Thats who you buy new boats from!
> 
> Reputatable dealers will give you the in's and out's of the models they carry along with test runs of the rigs.
> 
> ...


My apologies if I came off wrong. You can trust the dealers to know about the model they are selling and give you the pros and cons of it with your situation in mind. The good ones will also tell you why you would want something else, if it is true. Basically they should put the needs of the buyer in mind before the need to make a sale. 

What you can't trust is a dealer that is trying to tell you why their xx model is better than some others boat. They are biased in that regard. Simple as that. I'm sure there are a few that are honest and will tell you the truth, but I guarantee the vast majority will sell you on the brand they carry. 

Everything nipiddidee said in the post I quoted is the truth. 

I really think the best way to tell is to ask the guys that work there what their personal boats are and how they fish. 

It's kinda like the ford or chevy salesmen that will convince you that a Tempo or Cavilier is the best thing since sliced bread and then drive away each night in a new mercedes or BMW, or refuse to let their family ride in anything but an SUV.


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the advice. I've been rolling it all around in my head, and I spent about six hours over the past two days at the boat show in Columbus looking things over and getting some quotes. I haven't made up my mind yet, but I am leaning heavily toward fiberglass (at the moment). 

I've eliminated several brands now for reasons like fit in my garage or not liking the layouts. I think I'm in the position of deciding between a Skeeter SX180 with a 115hp Yamaha TDI and a Stratos 176XT with a 75hp E-tec or Optimax in glass. These seem to be the only 17.5' hulls that will fit in my 20' garage, even with swing-away tongue. If I go aluminum, I'm looking at a Lowe Stinger 170 or Triton VT17 with a 75 Optimax (mostly due to looking for a wider beam and no wood construction). 

I did want to say that I really liked the guys from Knox Marine, especially Steve. He took tons of time with me (and my son) going over the Stratos and Lowe boats and making me up quotes with this motor and that, this option and that. I can't say for sure that I'll buy one of those...but whatever I buy, it would be great if I could buy it from them. They seem to be real good guys to me, and that matches with what some others have told me offline.

Any additional comments you have on the boats above, or options that might also work, keep 'em coming. I'm sure I'm not the only one out there who just can't make up his mind on a boat and motor right now.

And thanks again for your help so far...

drchip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

AWESOME !!!

Another boat buyer making a sound decision based on every important aspect with the help of folks knowledgeable about the rigs. That garage factor is a killer aint it!!! lol 

Thats what you gotta do and you got the buyer responsibility part all figured out!

Everything you have reported throughout the thread will allow you to have zero "buyers regret" when you are done and know you got the most practical rig for YOU.

If you can swing it get the Optimax- bullet proof, burns clean and saves MUCH gas!!! A FIVE year non-declining warranty too...easy choice! 

Knox is very reputable amungst the tournament bass angling community...pull the trigger and do it!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

The guys over there are great. I've Ridden in Shakedowns Statos and it's a great ride. Lakeraider had a 19ft Skeeter that rode really nice too (since that was a brand you mentioned) For my style of fishing I prefer Aluminum. When I'm able to get a new boat I will probably deal with Knox and get one of the new 18ft Johns with the tunnel haul Option.  I dont know that Lowe still offers it so I may have to look at Bass Tracker since they still offer it. Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, for all the input. After lots of looking and thinking, I ended up with a slightly used (2005) Skeeter SX180 with a 115 Yamaha and 70lb 24v Minn Kota. It's not exactly the gas motor I wanted (I would have liked a direct injection engine), but it is the hull I liked the best. And, I figured buying slightly used saves me the depreciation. I bought a 3-year warranty with the motor just in case, and have 8 years left on the hull warranty. The trolling motor will be new...and I'll be having a spare Minn Kota 55AT to sell if anyone's interested. (They're good motors -- I actually have one on my Tracker -- but I wanted to go 24v on the heavier glass boat.) I'll also have the Tracker up for sale very soon; I'll post it in the Marketplace forum.

I really should have, but I didn't get the ice breaker option to allow me to get it out on the lake this weekend to try it out...  

Actually, I won't take delivery for another week or two. I hope the warmer weather next week will melt this ice. Sorry to those hard water fishermen out there, but I'll be anxious to get this thing in the water...

Anyhow, thanks again. 

chip


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

That sounds like a great rig Chip, congrats!! We'll have to put it to the test first chance we get.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats on the new boat chip, i'm sure you'll enjoy it and catch lots of fish from it. Now if it would just warm up a little. At least you won't have as long to stare at it as i did when i bought mine in december of 05.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Sweet congrats on the new boat chip look forward to seeing you on knox in the spring.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Glass will take a heck of a lot more stress than aluminum because it flex's. BUT, if your not going to be beating the boat, fishing big water, then stick with aluminum. It's cheaper, lighter, you don't have to mentally kick your )@$)@* if you rub bottom, put it on rocks, etc. I would go with the max motor you can get for the $. I personally prefer carb motors, they typically have more power and are a heck of lot easier to work on.


----------

